# Looking handsome



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper went to the groomer yesterday. He hadn't been there since December so he was getting pretty shaggy looking. Here he is after he got home yesterday.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Of course he looks handsome. Have a great day. Hugs


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Gor-ge-ous :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey handsome little man auntie loves you :wub:,


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello handsome!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He looks good! Jodi is looking shaggy too, hope he looks this good after I groom him. : )


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pipper, dear---you make my heart flip---love your expressive little face too! 

Kitzi got groomed yesterday & I started Lisi but we quit as it was getting late---will try to finish her up today. I love a fresh, clean, sweet-smelling baby. We leave for Europe soon & I don't like to bathe them just before a trip due to the ears & pressure. So many things to think about.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pipper looks sooo handsome!:wub::wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The not so funny part about his grooming was that a couple hours later when he went out to have his poop it was really windy outside and when he was pooping the wind blew his tail hair close enough to his butt that he actually got poop on his tail....ewwwww. That meant he had to go in the tub for a thorough tail washing shortly after getting home from the groomer. Poor guy didn't know what was going on.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:wub: He is so adorable! :wub:

:blink: Ugh, sorry the wind blew at the wrong time. :blink:


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

So cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey18 (Jan 17, 2018)

He is a very handsome little boy.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

He always has the sweetest expression on his face. Adorable!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:heartipper:heart: your a cutie!:wub: 
I know you must feel so soft and smell so great, and you look divine!


----------

